# 1st FET in November - lots of questions! Please help ;)



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all,

I should start my pills this week and injections next one. 
FET should be happening mid Nov.

Lots of question:
- how can I prepare to FET (what to eat, vitamins, what to avoid...)
- my immune system is very down (it has been a tough year) - can I take ECHINACEA? If so until when? If not what can I get instead?
- they told me that worst part of this cycle will be the injections on my back - is that so painful? My DH will perform it and we are both slightly concerned..

Thanks a lot
Xxx


----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi SimonBi

Good luck with this cycle, here aresome things i would advise/recommend as i am doing my second and final medicated fet

how can I prepare to FET (what to eat, vitamins, what to avoid...)
Take prenatalks (i take pregnecare and last week bought pregnecare plus which i will start after FET on friday)
I quit all caffeine...i love my tea in the morning and am usually on my 3rd one by the time i get to work at 8.30am!!
eat lots of spinach and dark greens
i try to have atleast 4/5 portions of fruits and veg a day (worst part for me as i hate this)
drink plenty of water
you know all the usual things .....
thats all you can do tbh and just hope for the best
i am not having acupuncture as my clinic said i can if i want but tbh no clinical evidence backs that it is effective . I know it makes you relax etc but i am a pretty chilled person so have decided not to do that. I have a very great hubby who is supportive and has been very involved therefore i am relaxed about it all 


- my immune system is very down (it has been a tough year) - can I take ECHINACEA? If so until when? If not what can I get instead? 
what is echinacea? never heard of it before?

- they told me that worst part of this cycle will be the injections on my back - is that so painful? My DH will perform it and we are both slightly concerned..
why back? i always inject subcutaneously below my abdo...my hubby used to do them but i tried one day as i was angry and not talking to him (coz he forgot to get my jam and cream dougnut believe it or not!!) and i didnt feel a thing and actually enjoyed it so have been doing them since!! 

sorry to babble on but i hope some of the info i have provided is useful and let me know if you want to know anything else as i am happy to help in any way i can......its a fustrating and stressful time for us and its nice to chat to someone who is in the same boat or have been thru the same........xxxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*SimoBi* Firstly, Good Luck with your FET  Secondly, I wouldn't change what you eat/drink as this is something I did on my ICSI cycle-BFN. On my FET cycle, I thought 'whatever' to it, drank wine up to ET, ate tons of chocolate, takeaway etc-BFP. Granted it didn't stick but they tried  I just had a pregnacare conception vitamin a day. Try and relax about it as much as you can. What will be, will be  FET is much easier on your body


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Faithope & Dreamtobeamum,

Thanks a lot for your advices.
Actually I spoke to the nurse today who has suggested first to recover from any cold/flu/whatever and then be off drugs for at least 2 weeks before starting the FET.
Which both me and DH are happy with, as I really feel like my immune system has gone on holiday 
Anyway, Echinacea is an herb usually supplied in pills ( you can find even in boots) and it's really useful to prevent seasonal illness so I'm planning to take this + pregnancycare for the next month or so and start deregulation mid Dec instead of now. So hopefully having my FET by the end of Jan 
Regarding the injections the nurse told me that this time, the progesterone should be injected intramuscular therefore either on your leg (thigh) or your back (bum) - so that's why I'm so scared as I'm not sure my DH can perform it and apparently the liquid is also painful ;((( Faithope, any feedback from you on this?

Thanks and good luck to you too
Xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*simobi* I'm sorry hun, I can't help on the injecting progesterone as I take cyclogest up my  which I think is worse  I would rather inject anyday  No injecting in my FET, only done that with ICSI and that was in my tum and painless, did sting but nothing too painful. All I can send is  and bubbles


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm taking echinacea at the moment to ward off colds and other such nasties, so I hope it's ok. 

Sorry, can't help with advice on progesterone injections, as I take it the unpleasant route. I did loads of injections for my last cycle, and once I'd got the hang of them (how to get the needle in and the right speed at which to push the medication in) it got much easier. Good luck with your injections.

Annie x


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

I have the jabs top of bum, its not painful. Make sure you alternate sides as you get hard lumps that can itch after a week or so. I hate needles but i can cope with these shots. 

You will be fine, if u dont like them do them in ur thigh...that bit i didnt like ! Xx


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot you all! Lynzb - that's good to hear that it's not that bad. So far the ones on my belly have been ok, but nurse told me the needle for progesterone is longer as it needs to go deeper..;( so I got scared!! Well anyway for now no time to think as I need to recover first. I've started propoly, Echinacea and a super multivitamin pill from zita west. My FET has now been moved to Jan - fingers crossed. Cannot do anything more than that


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi
It may be worth doing some research into echinacea as I've heard it can be harmful when ttc. I don't know how true that is so rather than tell you not to take it perhaps research it and draw your own conclusions. I'm a big fan of herbs for all sorts but because they help so many ailments  it means they can be strong and theres not enough research into the harmful effects on ttc. Because I read it somewhere once I avoid it as for me if I'm unsure I tend to err on the side of caution. I find high doses of zinc help hugely for warding of colds etc. 
there is also the train of thought that you don't want your immune system to be too strong as the body may then reject the embryo as its a foreign body.
I hope that helps rather than confuses matters! 
Fidub
Xxx


----------

